# Prayers for Ukraine



## yaroslaw (Feb 20, 2014)

It's some of the saddest days in my life. 
On the streets of my beautiful ancient city, which has more than 1000 year history, today were killed more then 100 people. Officials says "47" but medical volunteers counted more then 100 shoot to death persons among CIVIL UNARMED people. Shoot with sniper rifles and AK-47, shoot in head, heart, abdomen. Shoot to kill. Among them elder people, artists, journalists. They have been shoot by police and police snipers made it impossible to save the lives of the people. People died because they wanted to live in better place, with no fear, on their own land.
It's not only the police, city is flooded with criminals, that were "freed" from prisons having life sentences for murders and robbery and given firearms, several people were killed on the streets by "unknowns" in masks, including journalists.

That happened 20 minute walk from the house I lived last 2 years. 
1.5 year ago, shortly after I moved in I found my passion in penmaking, I quit my regular and really well paid job and established a shop to spend all my time mastering the craft and finding a way from a craft to an art. A lot of days I spent more than 17hrs a day to learn, try, fail, read, research, make, market and sell pens. I woke up with a pens in mind and fall asleep thinking of them.

Today I left my shop, all the equipment I spend a huge amount of money and a time, all my materials as a penmaker. I took my documents, computer, some ready made pens and musical instruments, that I cannot live without, and drove to my parents apartment. For some nearest future I am no longer a penmaker.

I cried. Leaving things that give a huge amount of sense to your life (and is a sole source of income) is very painful. 

I hope, but there is absolutely no guarantee, that my house and my shop would be safe when I could safely return. My neighbor, the owner of the house stayed, with a loaded hunter firearm near his bed. And no one knows, how the situation will evolve. Last day, when I was finishing the entry to Advanced contest, with a lathe turning I heard explosions every 10 seconds. You can imagine fireworks on New Years eve or Independence day, if you do not know what is REALLY happening. 

I'm out of the rest of BASH contests. I still can apply pens, that I've made recently and haven't published yet on a website, but it is nothing I wanted to do for the contests. May be it sounds funny, but it still hurts.

The tears these days is the only thing that helps keep sanity. Anger, alcohol and other things could not give an answer to "WHY???" and how to live with that. It is 5 at the morning, and I just cannot go to sleep. I'm 31 and I cry.

If anyone knows what he can do for the peace in Ukraine - please, do it. If not - pray for us, for eternal rest of killed and for a peace of living. We need it now more than in last 70 years after WWII.

You are my second family, and I cannot post this anywhere else.
Thanks.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm so sorry that this is happening to you and your country.  I had a roommate in college who is Ukrainian and he is going through it as well.  

Praying for you and your family and all effected there.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 20, 2014)

Yaro,

I feel like I know you and consider you a friend.  I am happy to hear you are leaving the area---your brain is telling you the right thing to do.  You will be able to make pens again, as long as you stay alive and healthy.  

I don't understand the strife in your country---but I do understand how difficult it is to leave your home. "Things" can be replaced.

 Be safe, my friend.  

Ed


----------



## alphageek (Feb 20, 2014)

My prayer list is a little long these days as I try to sort out the pain that we are going through in my family, but I will pray that somehow your country finds peace. I  can't imagine the fear you are going through.   Please stay safe,  your life is worth way more than your shop.


----------



## hard hat (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm glad that you were able to get away safely. You will be in my prayers


----------



## southernclay (Feb 20, 2014)

I heard about today's events on the radio earlier and thought about you. We will pray. Your post hurts to read, I cannot imagine experiencing it

Stay safe, love your family and do what you need to do. Update us or post when you can or need to

When it is safe for you to get back to work it will be there. If anything happens to your equipment or supplies let us know

Warren


----------



## jeff (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm rarely without words, but reading this leaves me speechless.

Yaro, be safe. Stay in touch.


----------



## Argo13 (Feb 20, 2014)

I will be praying for you and your country.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm so sorry for you and your country. You and the Country will be in my prayers.


----------



## JohnGreco (Feb 20, 2014)

Yaro- Please be safe above all else. There was a famous American comedian who once said a home was just a place for us to keep our stuff. Stuff can be replaced. I hope your parents are far away from the turmoil where you can all be safe.


----------



## Edgar (Feb 20, 2014)

Yaro, you and your country are in our prayers.
I have been watching the news from Kiev with great sadness. I hope that a solution will be found soon.
As others have said, just keep yourself and your family safe & do not worry about your shop or equipment. I am sure that your friends here at IAP will do all we can to help you when it is safe to resume your work.
Ed


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 20, 2014)

Yaro,
I am in tears for you and your country. I pray the violence ends and that you remain safe. This family is with you in thoughts and in prayers.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 20, 2014)

Praying for you my pen making friend...safety for you and your family along with peace for your country.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't know what to say.  I am deeply saddened by the situation, but glad that you have escaped the immediate danger.  

I hope for the best for you and for your country.

Ed


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 20, 2014)

I saw the news earlier today.  You were on my mind then and will remain there.  You and your country are and will remain in my prayers.

Phil


----------



## dgscott (Feb 20, 2014)

Another tragedy I don't understand. I'm glad you're safe. I weep that so many are still at risk.
Doug


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Feb 20, 2014)

Yaro, I hope you, your family and friends can stay safe...


----------



## mlconnelly (Feb 20, 2014)

Yaro, I watched the news tonight with a heavy heart and it saddens me even more to hear it firsthand from you. Please know that we are lifting you and the area up in our prayers. Stay safe, material things can be replaced even though it is painful. But the knowledge and skill that you have worked so hard to develop cannot be taken away. Stay safe my friend.


----------



## lyonsacc (Feb 20, 2014)

Praying for your safety and your country!


----------



## robutacion (Feb 20, 2014)

You know, there are simply no words to express how your situation feels like, there is still a lot of people out there that, don't have any idea what freedom and peace really means, may not be their fault as they never had to experience civil wars and revolutionary violent deadly disturbances however, this may be a good opportunity for some reflection on what you would do, if you would find yourself in these sort of deadly situations...!

I may know a little, "Portugal 24 April 1974"...!

Keep safe...! 

Cheers
George


----------



## Teeball (Feb 21, 2014)

Hoping for a speedy end to the conflict in your country, and thankful that you are in a safer place for now. Be well my friend.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Feb 21, 2014)

Prayers sent.  Keep us updated if you can.


----------



## ossaguy (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about everything that is happening,I can't imagine what it is like for you.

I will keep you and your country in my prayers.

God Bless,
    Steve


----------



## CaptG (Feb 21, 2014)

Stay safe.    My prayers are with you.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been watching the news with such angst, I cannot imagine what it must be like to be living through it. 

My prayers and thoughts are with you and all of Ukraine.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 21, 2014)

Although my family left the Ukraine in 1910 my grandfather always referred to it as the home country. Stay safe and hopefully it will all be over soon.


----------



## peterborough66 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yaro, I have been watching the News Reports of the events in your City, you have done the right thing. I pray for a speedy end to the tragic situation taking place. Stay safe and Post when you can, you will be in my Prayers


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 21, 2014)

Prayers for the people there.  Please be safe.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Feb 21, 2014)

You will be in my prayers.  Be careful and stay safe.  This family will be thinking about all of you.


----------



## mbroberg (Feb 21, 2014)

I just cannot imagine what you and your family are going through.  You are in my prayers.  Your first hand account of the terrible events are just heart wrenching.


----------



## chrisk (Feb 21, 2014)

Prayers and hopes for you and your family. Hoping this folly will cease soon.


----------



## yaroslaw (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks guys for all your support. 

We had several times during this two month feeling that it is going better, but it became much worse every time. 
Today, I hope, will be the day that will change our future to better. I really hope that yesterday was the last blood in this conflict. 

I know the material things is nothing comparing to human life. I'm also crying for policemen killed in the conflict. They also were humans, and have their families. I cannot think of their moral or virtues, but as long as they lived they could change. 

My family and closest friends are safe, as far as I know. 
Thanks once again.


----------



## dbledsoe (Feb 21, 2014)

It's one thing to hear about these things when you don't have anyone personally involved, but it is entirely different when your friends, such as Yaro, are in the middle of it. I hope it works out well for you, and for all the good people of Ukraine.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 21, 2014)

I am at a complete loss for words to express my feelings after reading your post, stay safe, you and your country are in our thoughts.


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 21, 2014)

So many of us live under a veil of freedom, we have no comprehension of running for your life in the middle of the night with only a handful of  possessions helping tie us to the life we left. God's speed for both your return and the coming of peace. Prayers to you and your country.


----------



## walshjp17 (Feb 21, 2014)

Completely at a loss for words.  Just stay safe.  Our thoughts are with you and your fellow countrymen.  Yaro, залишатися сильним (Stay strong).


----------



## Lenny (Feb 21, 2014)

Yaro, I'm so sorry for you and your country!
Please do be safe. You are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 21, 2014)

How sad and helpless I feel for one of our own!!! Your safety is most important, your skill and desire will carry you until you return to penmaking. Prayers are with you!!!


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Feb 21, 2014)

*Prayers and best wishes*

Yaroslaw,

I just read of an agreement.  I hope the fighting has already stopped.

Praying and hoping for a positive outcome.

Charlie


----------



## kovalcik (Feb 21, 2014)

You have been on my mind and in my prayers.  Please stay safe.  I wish there was more we could do.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 21, 2014)

Adding my prayers.


----------



## turncrazy43 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yaro, you and your county are in our prayers. We pray for your continued safety and that of your family and friends. We hope that some peaceful resolution to the crisis that grips your county can happen soon. Stay safe.
____________________________________


----------



## yaroslaw (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks to all of you guys. I really hope that yesterdays daytime nightmare will not happen again (and I wish nowhere in the world...). 

The day is at the end and right now it looks like we have first steps towards peace and stopping violence. But it is not the victory, nor it is the end. 
We just hope for better. 

Thank you all.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Feb 21, 2014)

Yaro my pen turning friend. We'll add you to our prayer list. I'm at a lost for words to say. I've seen your work but I guess it did not hit me until I read this post that you were in the middle of all the violence. Before then it was just something that was happening half a world away now it happening to a member of my expended family. I know that having to leave so much behind. We'll pray that you'll be able get everything back. Stay safe my friend.


----------



## glen r (Feb 21, 2014)

Yaroslaw, my great grandparents and my grandparents came to Canada from the Ukraine so I consider your country as kind of my former homeland.  As others have stated, look after yourself and your family and ensure that everyone is safe.  Material possessions can be replaced, lives can not.  I hope that the latest peace agreement holds and is not just more empty promises.


----------



## joek30296 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yaroslaw,
Please know that we are praying for you and your country and that things will get back to a sense of normalcy soon.


----------



## ssajn (Feb 22, 2014)

You and your county are in our prayers.
Glad to hear you and your family are safe.


----------



## yaroslaw (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your support and prayers!!!
For now, we feel great hope, as it looks like it's over now. We have our constitution back (that was abandoned by "court"), parliament has all power, army, police, special forces, national security is under control. 
No more blood.

The main concern is though, how to change all political structure in a way that dictatorship scenario was never again possible in Ukraine. 
It would be tough.

I plan to return to my home and my shop as long as my girlfriend returns from another city (in a day or two), whilst I will stay with my parents. We plan to go tomorrow for an excursion to almost-former-president residency. It is open and it is hilarious. We know now whom to blame for really bad economics we left with...

All these news could make me happy, if not all dead in this small war. They will stay in my heart.


----------



## Super Dave (Feb 22, 2014)

Yaroslaw, Our prayers are with you and your country. Be safe. In our country we say Freedom is not free. It carries a very heavy price. Most of all we wish you and your country freedom.
From America, stay safe.
Dave


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 22, 2014)

Yaro, I can't imagine what you are going through.  I will include you and your country in my prayers.

Harry


----------



## mark james (Feb 22, 2014)

No words can convey what I feel for you and your country...  Be Safe, hopefully go back,and may circumstances work for the best...

And we have issues with IAP/petty disagreements...  I don't think so.


----------



## Tom T (Feb 22, 2014)

Praying for you also.  Please stay in a safe place.  May God bless you and protect you. Amen


----------



## edicehouse (Feb 24, 2014)

Yaro you are a good man and a good friend to us.  Keep your head low and stay safe!


----------



## yaroslaw (Feb 24, 2014)

It looks like it is safe enough now, so I plan on returning to my home and shop tomorrow. I think then I'll have a vacation break and go with my beloved elsewhere, skiing in mountains or dancing in other city. 

Thank you all for your prayers and support! I really appreciate that!!!


----------



## Edgar (Feb 24, 2014)

That sounds like a great plan - enjoy your break.
I know that there is still a lot of uncertainty about the future of your country, but I hope and pray that things are moving in a positive direction.
We will continue to keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.
Ed


----------



## yaroslaw (Mar 3, 2014)

So guys, bad news here.

Revolution had ended, people won.

But we have a WAR now. With Russia. Our "brother". I do not have correct words for that... We have nation-wide mobilization to Army. 

I really hope US, GB, EU and other countries can stop this madness with political, not military intervention.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Mar 3, 2014)

We are hoping for the same. i can't imagine what it is like there. I hope and pray peace is found soon through peaceful means.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 3, 2014)

The leaders are working on it Yaroslaw. Will pray for your safety.


----------



## markgum (Mar 3, 2014)

Prayers for you and your country.  We are all concerned how the events will unfold there.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 3, 2014)

Stay safe my friend, we will be praying for a peaceful end to this.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 3, 2014)

Yaro it's shocking what's happening to your country, be safe i hope and pray for a peaceful outcome.


----------



## jcm71 (Mar 3, 2014)

Praying for the safety of you and your countrymen, Yaro.  Also praying that Almighty God grant our world leaders the wisdom to find a peaceful and lasting solution to this crisis.  Go with God.


----------



## jyreene (Mar 3, 2014)

Yaroslaw, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tkbarron (Mar 26, 2014)

Yaro,

My heart goes out to you and your country.  We take our freedoms in the U.S. for granted, so it's difficult to comprehend the degree to which other people struggle around the world.  You painted a very passionate picture of a terrible situation which only seems to get worse with each passing day.

I am praying for you and the people of Ukraine in hopes that a peaceful resolution can be found.  May God bless and watch over you!

Tom


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Mar 26, 2014)

A heartfelt post for sure, I will continue to pray for your safety. Prayers for the peace to overcome the terror. May God bless......


----------



## Janster (Mar 28, 2014)

Yaroslaw,  May you and yours walk always in HIS light. May our prayers  reach not only you but also your nation.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 29, 2014)

Be safe Yaro, God loves you deeply and beyond measure. Rest in his peace and loving arms. Stay safe. God is with you, if you call His name He will be there..


----------

